# Lie Nielsen goes direct in Canada.



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Lie-Nielsen will be selling direct to Canadian customers from now on. 
They are shipping USPS at present. 
That could be a problem with the understaffed Canada customs detachment.

The upside is being able to complete an order on the company website.

Bob


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

I just love these tools. Very expensive but so worth it. I only have two planes from LN, a 4 and block plane. My next purchase will be the spokeshaves. Great Stuff.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

They not extend Cosman's agreement?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I want a number 7!!!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It may be tough to squeeze in a "demo guy" and still compete with Lee Valley.
Cosman has a sideline at the shows where he peddles his workshops. 
That may not be productive enough for Lie Nielson as having direct sales and dealers perhaps taking a smaller margin than the original deal.

Pure speculation on my part. I really don't know.

Bob


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Whoot!!!


----------

